# Sweet Sativa.



## DLtoker (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, just tossing a few pics of the grow out there...  The full Sativas just started forming REAL buds so there still aren't pics of those.  They are huge!  I'm stoked I'm not going to have to grow for two years... (fingers crossed)

Anyways, these are all looking to be anywhere from 3-5 weeks out.  Depending on how quickly the trichs mature.  Not as fragrant as I am used to for some reason.  However, they are super healthy and I am now starting to hit them hard with the nutes... If you can't tell... 

Still am battling the bugs.  Thus far, the biggest fan leaves are only getting hit.  Hopefully it will stay that way so I don't lose anything due to mold...

Bring on the sun! 

Oh, two more pics here....  My favorites, actually.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/8382/ppuser/4034
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/8381/ppuser/4034


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 3, 2009)

pretty color on the buds cant wait for my purples to turn color.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 3, 2009)

I love purple pistils!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2009)

those pistels are Awesome!
and I must say....
Dang fine to be here!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice brother...I will be waiting for harvest pics


----------



## leafminer (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 4, 2009)

wow,nice pics.My sativas have'nt even started to bud yet I'm not sure what I'm gonna do.They appear to be getting ready,but it's late..We shall see I spose
Stay Cool


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks folks... Rep added...

After scoping the trichs out, these are at about 75% cloudy currently.  Meaning, harvest _could_ be right around the corner.  I harvested some LR2s a month ago or so at 75% cloudy, but I have grown that strain plenty of times so I knew what to expect.  The buds aren't huge, but that's my fault for not pushing these harder with nutes earlier on.  So, I think, maybe in a few days or a week there may be a partial harvest...! They have been flowering for 6 weeks now.  :huh: :ccc:


----------



## Mutt (Sep 4, 2009)

How did ya get em to finish up so early DL?


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 4, 2009)

Genetics...? 

Well, the seeds were started the first week in may.  They have always been in full sun, virtually all day long... Their soil is moist 24/7.  Once the first/second week in July rolled around, they started getting blasted with tons of Phosphorous... Foliar, top dressings and watering.  The buds on about half of the plants came on very quickly.... Especially looking so Sativa dominant.  

I suppose the starting of the P early on helped things along.  Kelp extract has been thrown at these in a huge way as well.  I continue to foliar feed (Kelp, 1-10-1 guano, FF Big Bloom, Neem Oil) once a week and have doubled the nute concentration in the most recent two feedings.  Everyone has their reasons for not doing it in flower... I use organic products.  I am not going to harvest these until we get a good, solid rain to clean them up.  Many people are scared of mold.  Well, it rains outside.  Foliar feeds are light and when done just after sunrise, the plants dry within a half an hour or so.

This is not your normal grow setup.  Super low maintenance if it needs to be.  (They never really required a watering at all this year.)  Once everything is done, I will give you pics and more details of my grow setup. 

The buds don't look done though... Just haven't fattened up at all yet.  I took a sample nug to see how it treats me.  The plants with purple nugs are looking closer to finishing than the ones with pink pistils.  The sample from one with pink pistils and is around 60% cloudy...  Will keep you posted as to how things finish up.  Chopper season is upon us...


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 4, 2009)

you lucky, lucky man. outdoor crops always look so beautiful.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks bro.  I sure do snap a bunch of pictures because these are some of the prettiest I have ever grown.

Well, wait.  Every time they blow my mind for one reason or another!


----------



## dekgib (Sep 6, 2009)

wow looking great i love your pics


----------



## IRISH (Sep 6, 2009)

beautiful DLtoker. ...

would we be looking at Subs super soil grow mix? ...

i even put one of your pics on my screen saver. absolutely beautiful my friend...Irish...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words folks.  I really do enjoy trying to make an art out of growing, as well as taking photos.

IRISH... Back in my day of studying for my MGG (Masters of Ganja Growing  ) I did a lot of reading up on people's mixes.  And really, many of them work great.  However, I noticed that nearly none of them were hot enough.  So, this is what I used for this grow... I'm not saying it's the only way or the right way.  It's the way that works best for me.  I'm sure I left a few things out, but this is it for the most part.

1 bail of Fafard potting mix
4 bags of manuer
1 bag vermiculite
1 bag Perlite
5lbs lime
5 lb bag of the brown colored bag espoma product  
5 lbs bone meal
5 lbs blood meal
3 lbs Kelp Meal
10 lbs EW Castings
3 lbs 1-10-1 guano
10 lbs of Milorganite

Smoke and enjoy the photos.  I am going to be updating this with pictures regularly.  I am awaiting harvest but it seems as if the maturation of the trichs is in a bit of a stall... Great weather for as long as I can see so I am in no rush!   :ccc:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 7, 2009)

can't wait for next update DLtoker. ...

the mix sounds good. ?--- what is espoma product ??? is this epsom?:confused2: ...

also, i'll have to yahoo that fafard potting mix. i guess theres things i have'nt heard of after all. ...

are these in buckets DL, or in the ground? 

i know , i know. still an inquisitive little so, and so...  ...Irish...


----------



## Locked (Sep 7, 2009)

Those are some beautiful purple pistils...looking great.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks folks. :hubba: 

Espoma...  Good stuff AND cheap.  hxxp://www.espoma.com/p_consumer/tones_plant.html

Well, I went to take some photos and it seems as if I have a broken stem.    It was on the plant that I loved to take pictures of the most.    Good thing is, it was one of the smaller plants, there are a few others with very purple pistils and I would like some smoke that is of this maturity.

IRISH, they are not in pots... I never dug a hole though.  More details will come in a few weeks.  There aren't many spots like this around and I would hate to divulge too much.    The pics are a bit more revealing now though.... Somewhat...


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Sep 7, 2009)

beautiful plants brother great work


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 7, 2009)

stunning plants I would give them a few more weeks..hmmm good.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with 2dog


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks folks.

Yeah... I was saying that the trichs were looking to be nearing harvest for my liking, but when growing a new strain for the first time (especially an unknown cross), it's impossible to know what they will do next, or when the ideal time for harvest is exactly.  They are starting to develop their odors more though. 

These are now acting like many Sativa dominant plants by performing another stretch.  I don't mind it... Really.  But I don't want these things to go until November...


----------



## buckboi_88 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hw Can I Get Purple Pistils


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2009)

purchase a 'purple' strain, AND pray!...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 8, 2009)

Actually, I am 99% sure there are no purple strain genetics in this as I haven't had any purple genetics in a few years.  I could understand if it were one random plant with an odd purple pheno.  But to have a bunch doing this with the purple pistils...???  It's not like the buds are purple... I do have a few buds (most Indica dom), but they are barely showing signs.  Where did they come from, I have no idea!  The pistils on those are white though.  I am pretty sure this is LR2 x Cherry Malawi.  I do believe the kinds of fertilizer I am giving may be bringing out these vibrant colors as well...

Anyways, I really can't be 100% of these genetics as I think a bunch of beans got mixed up earlier on in the year.  Whatever though.  Super dankness will end with here as I am taking no clones... Unless someone wants to try their way trying to reveg this.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry about the stem  My sats are just now starting to flower


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

dltoker did you notice them get purple after a cooling or cooler period? mine seem to do that when the temps go down. the indicas love it cooler.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, it was a sad day, Flying... But, it's all part of the fun of growing OD.

Hmm, 2Dog, i believe it started around the second week of flower... And it did get a little cool around then.  However, it is just the newest growth on the top of each bud that is purple.  All other growth on the bud is green and "normal".  So, not too sure as this is new to me...  As for a lot of things in my grow this year.  

Spider mites, which I squashed early on for the most part.  Grasshoppers, which don't bother me too much anymore either.  White Flies are the newest of my problems...  Which are still on all of my plants causing a ruckus. 

Photo op again tomorrow.  I sprayed them HEAVY today with 3 tbsp Neem Oil, 2 Tbsp FF Big Bloom, 1 Tbps Kelp Extract, 2 Tbps 0-2-0 Guano...  All in one gallon of H20.  Kinda curious as to how they respond to this beating.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, here is some pics.  Can you find all the bugs???  They are definitely feeling the foliar I tossed on them last night...  It seems as if the girls just keep asking for more and more and MORE.  I even think the buds may have grown overnight...  Probably me just being silly though.  

Anyways, a chopper flew overhead while I was walking out there so the pics are a bit shaky, but there is nothing I can do about my nerves when that happens.  

So, pertaining to the pink pistils again.  They are on just about all of the plants.  The Sativas which have only been putting real buds on for a week or so have some pink in the pistils even.  I really think the coloration in the plants has to do with the nutes I am feeding them...  I can't wait to try Milorganite again as I am pointing my finger at that. 

Anyways, enjoy.  The purple pistil plants are still stretching.  But the Indicas seem to be ready to harvest within a week or two.  Yay!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 9, 2009)

DL     Those colored pistils are something else....   Im now gonna pray every night that the cold weather did it to yours and wll do it to my OD crop too...   Great pics bros keep'em coming....


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 13, 2009)

Well,  I just mustered up the courage and belief to go back to my grow.  Everything is great!     Well, it's still there and no one is scoping it out.  

I call this place Crystal Valley.  It's a very low and damp area.  Great for never having to water, but horrible for cold, long nights.  As soon as the sun goes down, moisture and fog is everywhere.  So, as of late, I have been dealing with areas of bud rot.  I can't seem to beat the infected areas with Neem Oil, so I chopped four tops today... Maybe lost 3 grams due to mold. :baby: 

For having four infected areas, it loss isn't really anything.  I stay on top of these and pamper their every calling.

So, here are a few harvest pics.  Just about 50% cloudy with the trichs.  Can't wait for another two weeks because these are fattening up big time!  Trich production may lack due to the chillier temps though...  :farm:


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 15, 2009)

Holy Cola!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice  I had mold probs last year  What a pain in the butt.I lost some grammage. I cut out the moldy parts and threw them in with my hash-shake.There was alot of rain by me so my buds were getting to much moisture on them.
GREAT JOB!!!
Stay Cool


----------



## IRISH (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry to hear of the mold DL. but all is not lost, at least. ...

that is a very stout cola you have there. is that 1, or 2 plants there? if you blow up pic, you can see purps lower down by ground, which is possibly another plant?... ...

yay, early bud. great job man...


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.  The mold really isn't too bad, just a pain in the balls knowing that the conditions are so close to things spiraling out of control...

The last pic is of one plant and the cola has purple hairs all over it. :hubba:  I really do love this strain.  Oh wait, I rolled a little pinner last night that I never got around to of... :smoke1:


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 17, 2009)

I freakin' love growing outdoors!

And one that's too big...  IRISH will definitely appreciate the colors in there. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php?photo=8672&cat=500


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 18, 2009)

The buds are turning purple with the pink pistils... :hubba: 

Bud rot is really getting on my nerves.  I have one sativa that is packing big, rock hard buds... And they're coming fast.  I have 3 of them and they are each looking to give me 4 ozs a piece.


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 18, 2009)

they look great!
How do you fight bud rot with neem oil?


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 19, 2009)

I mix 4 tbs of Neem Oil in my one gallon spray jug and treat spray the entire plant.  Buds and all.  When I chop, I rinse the buds thoroughly (just like any consumable plant) and then hang them to dry.  

I am doing a treatment tomorrow for all the plants as well as foliar feeding.  I am now giving them twice the recommended dose for 3 different organic fertilizers and they are eating it up.  Especially one strain... They are flowering so fast. :cool2:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 4, 2009)

DL    those colors are somthing else...   very nice...  hope that they finish well for you......


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks bro.  Most have already been taken down and are still drying.  Super nice crop and two hit blasters all the way around. :hubba:

Maybe later today I will toss up photos of what's still going.  Haven't been there in a couple days.


----------

